# Direct TV 2 homes/1 bill/DNS/HD questions



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I have 2 homes. One of them is a vacation home (different state). I currently have Direct TV at my permanant home (Total Choice Plus, DNS East/West, locals). I would like to set up my vacation home with a HR20 and have everything on one bill. 

1) Is this possible? Does Direct TV care or endorse?

2) Since I get locals at my permanant home would I get same/different/none locals at my vacation home.? I would think the "spot beaming" tech has something to do with this.

3) I currently have DNS for west/east coast (abc,cbs, nbs,pbs, fox) plus my locals. I got waivers 7 years ago to get the DNS and still pay for it and still want it. Is this just an oversight on D* part or are you allowed to have both DNS and locals? Is D* cracking down on DNS? I don't want to upset the apple cart  

4) If I add the HR20 with the HD package will I get the DNS channels in HD automatically? Also, what about the locals (see #2) if at all?



thanks in advance.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Although it is technically against the Terms, as long as you aren't using both receivers at the same time there won't be an issue. You will need to install your own dish at the vacation home. Or pay a local contractor you hire separately. ie don't call D* to have this done.

It depends on how close the vacation home is to your regular home. But there is a good chance you won't be in the spotbeam. But you have DNS so it won't matter. Not sure what D* is doing about HD DNS these days for new HD subs. My guess is that would get them, but there is know to tell until you activate an HR20.

Oh, and don't plug in the phone line.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

I have another stupid question. Since the 2 homes are in different time zones would the vacation home receiver (guide data) reflect the permanant home time or does the hardware figure out the correct timezone? Or is that programmed into the card?


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

There is an option in the menus somewhere that allows you to select either Auto timezone or Manually select it. When you select Auto it will reflect the time zone of your service address. If you need to change it from that then select manual and enter the correct time zone.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks again.

I was just on D* site. They say that the HD20 needs a phone line hooked to it for it to operate correctly. Is this for the Guide data or just D* trying to get you hooked up for PPV?

Also, once you get the new equipment and set it up, does it activate automatically or do you have to call D* and register the cards? Or is that done already at purchase?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Nothing to do with guide data (all by sat), it is just for PPV. I would not hook it up tp a phone line at the 2nd location at all.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mrfatboy said:


> I have 2 homes. One of them is a vacation home (different state). I currently have Direct TV at my permanant home (Total Choice Plus, DNS East/West, locals). I would like to set up my vacation home with a HR20 and have everything on one bill.
> 
> 1) Is this possible? Does Direct TV care or endorse?


DirecTV requires a separate account for each address. Violation of the Customer Agreement is grounds for termination of service altogether. The billing address can be the same.


> 2) Since I get locals at my permanant home would I get same/different/none locals at my vacation home.? I would think the "spot beaming" tech has something to do with this.


If you chose to violate your DirecTV Customer Agreement, you may or may not get locals depending on whether your locals are spotbeamed. Eventually, all locals will be spotbeamed. You would not be able to get HD locals because they are spotbeamed.


> 3) I currently have DNS for west/east coast (abc,cbs, nbs,pbs, fox) plus my locals. I got waivers 7 years ago to get the DNS and still pay for it and still want it. Is this just an oversight on D* part or are you allowed to have both DNS and locals? Is D* cracking down on DNS? I don't want to upset the apple cart


DirecTV has said that they are going to crack down on this practice. It is notable that government policy does not prohibit this situation, but DirecTV has chosen to.


> 4) If I add the HR20 with the HD package will I get the DNS channels in HD automatically? Also, what about the locals (see #2) if at all?


Not unless you currently qualify. SD DNS and SD waivers do not apply to HD programming.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

When I first signed up for D* 7 years ago I was not able to receive any locals OTA. I had all the local stations come out and run checks to verify the poor signal quality. They all gave me waivers and such D* gave me DNS west/east. 

A couple of years later, D* was able to provide locals to me but never turned off my DNS. Lucky me  However, I am sure they like the $9 extra a month 

I don't want to lose my DNS. By upgrading to HD in vacation home do you think I would draw attention to their oversight or should I not worry about it?

How are the receivers (cards) activated? Just plug them in? Call D*, D*'s website?

Also, I have the old Sony Sat A-4 receiver. There is no Auto or Manual timezone setup. Is that option only in the new receivers?

thanks


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

harsh said:


> DirecTV requires a separate account for each address. Violation of the Customer Agreement is grounds for termination of service altogether. The billing address can be the same.If you chose to violate your DirecTV Customer Agreement, you may or may not get locals depending on whether your locals are spotbeamed. Eventually, all locals will be spotbeamed. You would not be able to get HD locals because they are spotbeamed.DirecTV has said that they are going to crack down on this practice. It is notable that government policy does not prohibit this situation, but DirecTV has chosen to.Not unless you currently qualify. SD DNS and SD waivers do not apply to HD programming.


Not exactly. If there is not going to be anyone staying and watching Dtv at the other house, this is no different than moving and leaving your extra receivers in storage. After all, the house is only being used as storage until he moves back.

If there will be someone watching at the primary house, then you get into the violation of the T&A and need it to be put on the second account.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

mrfatboy,

Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

From your original post, it looks to me like you are aware of or are expecting that you would need an account for each location, is that correct? And your concern is just having it all on a single bill versus separate ones?

The responses you got deal more with having a single account and receivers in two distinct locations. That, in general, violates the customer agreement. As TigersFanJJ pointed out, sometimes it is winked at (for lack of a better term) if there will never be people watching in both locations during the same period.

I think you could set up an account for each location and use the same billing address, but I don't know that you would actually get a combined bill. That is something I would ask of D* as that may be possible.

I would guess at this point in the game that you would not be able to get DNS at your vacation home (waivers are very hard to come by and they are cracking dwon on that). And even though you have waivers from earlier, those would be SD waivers and HD waivers are handled exclusive of any SD waivers you may have (as I believe, harsh mentioned).

Any locals you could get at your vacation home would be dependant on the spot beams that cover that area - they might be the same, but likely not if you are in two different states.

If you are expecting two accounts for the two locations; installation, etc., should be able to be done through DirecTv. I think the cautions of doing it yourself or getting an independent contractor are again tied to trying to "game" the system. Though if you can find an independent contractor to do your vacation home install, that might not be a bad idea (see just about any other thread that mentions installs at all).

Best of luck with it all!


----------



## Humnahey (Aug 26, 2006)

I have two homes and have let Directv know about it. The CSR told me it isn't a problem as long as both homes are not in use, which they are not. I am lucky enough to receive my locals over the air at both locations.

Everytime I swtich, I simply call Directv and let them know which house I am currently in. They even have both my address in their computers. I give them the first few numbers of my address and they finish the rest for me. 

My parents do the same thing as well. Never have had a problem either.

I think this is a huge advantage for directv to gain and keep customers. This is something cable would never be able to do.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Humnahey said:


> I have two homes and have let Directv know about it. The CSR told me it isn't a problem as long as both homes are not in use, which they are not. I am lucky enough to receive my locals over the air at both locations.
> 
> Everytime I swtich, I simply call Directv and let them know which house I am currently in. They even have both my address in their computers. I give them the first few numbers of my address and they finish the rest for me.
> 
> ...


Exactly. There is nothing illegal about it. Dtv has sent me on numerous installs at customers vacation homes where it is the same account as the primary home. As I stated earlier, it is no different than moving and keeping some of your receivers in storage. All you have to do is like Humnahey said.

With that being said, it is possible that you may lose your DNS in the process of moving back and forth. But you shouldn't be getting those now, anyway.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Exactly. There is nothing illegal about it.


There is a difference between two homes that you migrate between (aka snowbird) and one that you visit on weekends and the odd week-long family vacation. Of course if you "move" on Friday night and "move" back on Monday, everything is in accordance with the Customer Agreement.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

harsh said:


> There is a difference between two homes that you migrate between (aka snowbird) and one that you visit on weekends and the odd week-long family vacation. Of course if you "move" on Friday night and "move" back on Monday, everything is in accordance with the Customer Agreement.


I couldn't find anything about it in the customer agreement. Maybe it's there, I don't know. I just couldn't find it. Either way that has been my experience on how Dtv has been doing it, even with the with the weekend get away home.

There is another part of the customer agreement that would cover this and is against it. It is the part about keeping all of your receivers connected to a land based phone line. According to the customer agreement, any additional tv that is not connected to a land based phone line, must have a seperate subscription. This includes an rv. It also includes that receiver in your kids bedroom that you don't want any PPV ordered on. Here is the snippet of the agreement:



> (f) Additional TVs. If you add separate Service on additional TVs, you may purchase a separate subscription for each TV. Or, if all your receivers are continuously connected to the same land-based phone line, we can "mirror" the programming to your additional TVs and charge you only the fee amount described in Section 2. Pay per view programming ordered by remote control cannot be mirrored and can be viewed only on the TV for which it is purchased. You agree to provide true and accurate information about the location of your receivers.
> 
> (g) Phone Connections. Your receiver must always be directly connected to a land-based telephone line to receive certain Service, such as sports subscriptions and your local regional sports services network, and to be authorized to order with your remote control. If it is not so connected, or if it is connected to a line other than the one you tell us, or if the line is not performing according to our requirements, we may deactivate the applicable Service. If we do, you will still be responsible for all Services purchased through the date of deactivation. Your receivers must also be connected to the same land-based telephone line in order to be eligible to pay the additional TV fee (see 1(f)) rather than purchase a separate subscription for each additional TV.
> 
> (h) Mobile Units. We provide Service to Receiving Equipment installed in mobile units such as campers, boats and other recreational vehicles. However, without a permanent land-based phone connection, this Receiving Equipment is not eligible for the additional TV authorization discount described in 1(f), ordering with the remote control, or certain sports programming described in 1(g).


As I said, I've installed quite a few in vacation homes. Even more in rv's, boats, and campers. I don't do any side jobs. I stay busy enough as it is by working Dtv workorders. Dtv are the ones KNOWINGLY putting these on the same account. That is why I say to let Dtv know what you are wanting to do. They'll take care of the rest.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is the link to the customer agreement.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

Yesterday I went to Circuit City to check out the HR20. I was actually quite impressed. I know there are some reported bugs but I am sure that they will work them out.

Anyway, after talking to 4 CC salespeople I found one that knew what he was talking about :sure: 

He was very honest. He even recommended for me not to buy from them and just call D* Retention and get all of the equipment free. However, when I told him that I had DNS service he said that they would probley take it away! :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: 

He then said if I really wanted the DNS service (i really do!) then the smarter thing to do would be buy the equipment from somewhere other than D* and just activate it. This should not draw too much attention to my DNS service if any and D* would let it go or at least the CSR would not be paying attention.

I got a couple more questions

1) Does anybody know D* is activately scanning their database to elimate the DNS or do they just tell their CSR to look for it when a customer calls and correct the issue?

2) If I activate the HD package thru the internet for my account is it instantaneous? This would be another way for me not to be talking to a CSR while he is check out my file :grin: 

3) One I sign up for the HD package does it have my locals in HD or is there just national HD channels (abc, cbs, nbc, fox, cw) for everybody?

3a) The reason I ask this is because if I will not get my locals in my vacation home I probably won't get HD locals. I would at least need HD network (abc, cbs, nbc, etc) channels in my vacation home or why bother. Opinions?


Thanks for the advice in advance!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

1. Don't really know if they look at it in either case.
2. If you add a receiver to your account, you have to talk to a CSR to do that. You can't do it online.
3. Effective next month, to get any HD you have to get all HD - it's an all or nothing deal. If you activate any hi-def receiver or dvr on your account you will have to add the HD package.

A couple of things to keep in mind. DNS waivers for SD and HD are two different things. You can have one and not the other, and having one does not mean you will get the other. As far as locals, most SD locals, and all HD locals are on spot beams, which means they only cover a small geographic area. If your vacation home is very far from your regular home, you won't get locals anyway.

Carl


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

You have to call D* to activate the receiver/DVR. You cannot activate equipment on line. You'll wind up having to deal with a CSR anyway.



Edit: Ya, what carl said!


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

What about my question #3. Does the new HD package have National affiliates (abc, cbs, nbc, fox,cw) for everybody or do you only get your locals in HD?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Right now, there are national MPEG2 HD feeds of the 4 major networks. Getting permission to get them could be a challenge, but you can ask.

How long those will continue, no one knows. We also don't know if they pull the national MPEG2 HD feeds if they will replace them with a national MPEG4 HD feed (which would require a different dish and receiver/dvr).

Carl


----------

